# TV slowly goes to black



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sounds like the Inverter is going bad. Does not help to hit it. Just causes more damage. Depending on what credit card, or where you purchased the tv, or if you got the extended warranty. There are not many options, other then go out and purchase a new one.

Manufacturer's no longer fix the sets. They just replace them out right.


----------

